# just back from long talk with the vet about tick prevention



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Since I pulled the tick off of Tito, I've been pretty freaked out. So when I took him this afternoon for his SNAP4 (which, luckily was negative but needs to be repeated in a few weeks) my vet and I talked at length about tick prevention.
The product he recommends is VECTRA 3D. (Must be the 3D version).
He says it's SIGNIFICANTLY better than either Frontline Plus or K9Advantix (sp?). This is from their website, notice that the flea/tick does not have to bite to die, a big difference between Vectra 3D and the other products.
He says it also has significant repellent action, like Advantix but unlike Frontline Plus, which does not repel at all. 
It can be used in combination with any of the heartworm pills (it does not protect from heartworm) and can safely be used with any of the combination flea/tick/heartworm pills (such as sentinel) but he says there's no point in doing that because it's overkill and just wasting money. 
The only thing he says he's not *positive* of is how many baths it will last thru. He says they've tested it on 2 or 3 good baths and found it was just as effective as when first put on, but he's not certain they've done significant testing on dogs that, for example, swim daily. 
He does NOT recommend using a flea/tick shampoo on the dog if you've used this product. 
The product is available only thru vets. The company intends to keep it that way, supposedly. I have no idea what it costs. 
It's what my vet uses on his own dogs because he says he "wasn't satisfied" with either the Frontline Plus or the K9 Advantix, but he's very pleased with this. 
*"...Vectra 3D®*

*Fast-acting protection against fleas, ticks, mosquitoes, lice, mites and sand flies.*

No matter where you live, vectors (parasites) may infect your dog. It only takes one bite. That’s why it’s important to use a fast-acting vectoricide like Vectra 3D. It kills and repels vectors. Because it kills through contact, parasites don’t even have to bite to die.

Repels and kills adult fleas, ticks, mosquitoes, lice, mites and sand flies.
Kills on contact; parasites do not have to bite or feed to die.
Repellent action helps reduce the risk of vectors spreading disease to your dog.
Quick onset of activity killing adult fleas in 2 hours.
Prevents the development of all immature flea stages: eggs, larvae and pupae.
Protects for 1 full month.
Remains effective after bathing and swimming.
Protection for puppies as young as 7 weeks of age.
Ask your veterinarian about Vectra 3D for your dog....."

http://www.summitvetpharm.com/Pet-Owners/Products/Dogs-Puppies/Vectra3D/


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

Great info. Thanks!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Good to know!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I haven't tried the Vectra. I do know that with K9Advantix, the ticks and mosquitos don't have to bite to be killed. I don't worry much about fleas. It sounds like the Vectra should not be used around cats either, like K9Advantix.

Once Vectra has been on the market a few more years, I may give it a try. It seems like the ticks are able to adapt rather quickly to meds, so switching off periodically might be the best way to go.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

that was one of the other things my vet likes about it, it's relatively new and not likely to be any resistance to it yet.



Tahnee GR said:


> I haven't tried the Vectra. I do know that with K9Advantix, the ticks and mosquitos don't have to bite to be killed. I don't worry much about fleas. It sounds like the Vectra should not be used around cats either, like K9Advantix.
> 
> Once Vectra has been on the market a few more years, I may give it a try. It seems like the ticks are able to adapt rather quickly to meds, so switching off periodically might be the best way to go.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

My Sam contracted Lyme while on Frontline so I know that it does not work. I switched to Advantix for Ike, but read on the package that it was for fleas but not ticks? I thought it was for both but maybe there's more than one formula and I purchased the wrong one. Anyway, returned it and bought Frontline again...but I'm not at all confident using it. I will ask my Vet about Vectrar 3D.

THANKS!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

paula bedard said:


> My Sam contracted Lyme while on Frontline so I know that it does not work. I switched to Advantix for Ike, but read on the package that it was for fleas but not ticks? I thought it was for both but maybe there's more than one formula and I purchased the wrong one. Anyway, returned it and bought Frontline again...but I'm not at all confident using it. I will ask my Vet about Vectrar 3D.
> 
> THANKS!


You might have purchased Advantage instead of Advantix. Advantage is for fleas only.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Ticks give me the heebie jeebies. I still remember the line from another post about the ticks "getting on the top of Tito's(? wasn't it him?) head and waving"......:yuck::yuck::yuck::yuck::yuck::yuck::yuck::yuck::yuck::yuck::yuck::yuck:

That would be a great basis for a horror movie.

I hope it works and you don't have any more of those little horrors.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

if anyone else talks to their vet about the newer Vectra 3D, please post what she/he said. I'd like to hear other opinions about it, too.
Thanks!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

In late May after I pulled a couple of ticks off of Raider this is the product my vet recommended, I used it once. He told me normally it is used for the months of April, May and June, the worst for ticks. But you could use it longer if you were in areas that had lots of ticks. The only thing I worried about was if the dogs lick it off of each other. Forgot to ask him about that.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

My vet recently switched over to Vectra 3D as well. Last time I was there they even mentioned they were talking about phasing out Frontline. (Just from selling it in the office) They basically said that lot of people have been complaining about fleas and ticks while on Frontline, so they are trying out Vectra 3D. I spoke to them when they first started selling it, and I have not asked about it since then. I will be sure to get an update and more details next time I am in. For now I am still using Frontline, because I bought a bunch recently.

I am glad to hear that Tito’s SNAP test came back negative!


----------



## BJSalz (Mar 24, 2009)

Tucker's Mom uses and recommends Vectra too.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I got the chance to talk to a lot of "field" people and "tracking" people at the dock diving event today, as well as 2 research vets, and they UNANIMOUSLY recommended the Vectra 3D.
One of the research vets, who does a lot of field work with her English cocker, said that my vet isn't right, the water resistancy tests have been outstanding and it will hold up to daily swimming.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Good to know! Thanks for the continued research.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

What are the chemicals in Vectra 3D?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I have been using Vectra 3D since July. Before that I was using Frontline plus and NEVER had problems with it , but our vet likes the Vectra 3D better and havent had any problem with it either.


----------



## thr61 (Sep 22, 2009)

Do all vets carry this or only specific ones?


----------

